# Any metalheads on here?



## Byakko (5/9/18)

Hey all
Looking for some listening recommendations, I'm pretty sick of listening to the same old thing. I'm pretty open minded, I'll give anything a chance but right now I'm more into tech death,post metal and hardcore.









Stuff like that 

Sent from my PRA-LX2 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (5/9/18)

Hypocrisy - the 4th dimension

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (5/9/18)

I can't see what you posted!!! My firewall blocks (what I'm assuming) Youtube.


----------



## BioHAZarD (5/9/18)

Stosta said:


> I can't see what you posted!!! My firewall blocks (what I'm assuming) Youtube.


That sucks for you


----------



## Stosta (5/9/18)

BioHAZarD said:


> That sucks for you


You have no idea. I kind of want to tell them that blocking the forum would make me way more productive than blocking Youtube... But obviously I won't go there.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## zadiac (5/9/18)

How about music? Try listening to music.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Resistance (5/9/18)

Dude we need you more here than we need you tube


Stosta said:


> You have no idea. I kind of want to tell them that blocking the forum would make me way more productive than blocking Youtube... But obviously I won't go there.


Change your firewall settings

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Byakko (5/9/18)

BioHAZarD said:


> Hypocrisy - the 4th dimension


Used to be heavy into Hypocrisy.Had a few of their albums that I lost in storage :/

Sent from my PRA-LX2 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (5/9/18)

Byakko said:


> Used to be heavy into Hypocrisy.Had a few of their albums that I lost in storage :/
> 
> Sent from my PRA-LX2 using Tapatalk


The internet and Spotify are your friends 

Sent from the abyss

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (5/9/18)




----------



## BumbleBee (5/9/18)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Byakko (6/9/18)

BumbleBee said:


>


I'm not a King 810 fan but that video goes a long way in proving the US needs to change its gun laws 

Sent from my PRA-LX2 using Tapatalk


----------

